# Where to buy e3 spark plugs for brute?



## guimond47 (Oct 22, 2009)

Where can i buy e3 spark plugs for brute force 650i 2007?


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

http://www.e3sparkplugs.com/buy-power.htm

But I would stronly recommend OEM's (NGK). They just work better.


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

guimond47 said:


> Where can i buy e3 spark plugs for brute force 650i 2007?


I would recomend not buying Gimmick sparkplugs... No E3, Splitfire, etc. etc.

OEM NGK :rockn:

It is your bike, and you'll do what you want in the end. But OEM is best.

You'll see a gain if you index the plugs.


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

Any one have a part number? I can check at work.... He asked for the plugs not what he should run  . But same for me stock Ngk.


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

03dsglightning said:


> Any one have a part number? I can check at work.... He asked for the plugs not what he should run  . But same for me stock Ngk.


The desk monkey at the local parts store or motorcycle shop can give him that info.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

e3.38 is the part #.

On the website also!!

http://www.e3sparkplugs.com/catalog.htm


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

NGK-CR7 EIX OEM+ iridium better chance not to fail or foul out, check their websight . stock except EIX at the end. But these bikes are designed with the specific spark needs from Kawasaki for a reason.


----------

